# 20g planted tank



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a picture of my tank. This was about 3 weeks before I started adding some fish. Actually if you look you can see one cory cat and a bamboo shrimp shell. I used them for cycling the tank. I will have to take a picture in a few months now that I have CO2 pumped in as well as a nutrient schedule established.

This is a 20g community tank that now has 7 cardinals, 3 gold white clouds, 2 pigeon gudgeons, 1 bamboo shrimp, 2 oto cats, and 10 red cherry srhimp.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

nice and healthy looking...what kind of lighting?


DOug


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Currently using a Nova extreme freshwater T5 HO. It is 2x24w with 1 10k bulb and one pink one. Also have 1 standard 15w bulb in the front for a total of 63w.

My water is starting to get a bit more yellowish and cloudy compared to this picture. I'm not sure if it is from the driftwood or if I am low on a macro nutrient, so my other nutrients are making it more cloudy (using Flourish, Excel, and Acid/Akaline buffers). If I am low on iron the other nutrients might not all be getting used. Probably a combo of both?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

It seems to be clearing up on its own, so I am guessing it was the driftwood. Everything seems to be thriving now. I have had to trim some plants, remove one dying one, and move around others due to lighting and current issues. I also went ahead and took a some pictures of the community for your enjoyment:

My bambooo shrimp: This guy is about 1 1/2" long and is a filter feeder.









Here are a few of my cardinal tetras and a golden white cloud, in between the various live plants. If done right the plants remain pretty algae free though as you can see.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the pictures and the tank is stunning. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

A few more pics...One of my many red cherry shrimps (algae eater)










One of my 2 Oto catfish. Thought this was a "cute" pic.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Good looking tank.....


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a comparison of the tank 1month later:

Before:










One month later. I did move the red plants from the right to the back because they just grew like crazy:










Shot of the of the 20Oz CO2 tank at work (during the day):


----------

